# slim no inicia sesion de usuario

## CRC-_-

Hola a tod@s ahora tengo otro problema a la hora de loguearme en el administrador de sesiones slim, cuando introduzco el nombre y la contraseña no hace nada se queda en la misma pantalla pidiendo otra vez el login del usuario. La guiá que he seguido asido esta https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SLiM y el administrador de ventanas que uso es i3. Estado mirando los archivos de /etc/slim.conf ~/.xinitrc y creo que están bien hay los dejo por si veis algo raro. Saludos y gracias por vuestro tiempo

```

default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16 vt07

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions:

# The current chosen session name replaces %session in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# If no session is chosen (via F1), %session will be an empty string.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

#sessions            xfce4,icewm-session,wmaker,blackbox

# Alternatively, read available sessions from a directory of scripts:

#sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions

# Or, read available sessions from the xsessions desktop files --

# note that this may provide a full path to the session executable!

sessiondir   /usr/share/xsessions

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires media-gfx/imagemagick for import)

# Alternative is media-gfx/scrot. See Gentoo bug 252241 for more info.

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

#screenshot_cmd      scrot /root/slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       slim-gentoo-simple

# Lock file, /etc/init.d/xdm expects slim.pid

lockfile            /run/slim.pid

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log

```

```

exec i3

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo a /etc/group, teclea cat /etc/group |grep slim, a ver si se te ha creado el grupo, si es así siguiendo la sintaxis del fichero añade detras del grupo tu nombre de usuario.

No lo tengo instalado y te hablo de memoria, pero creo que es así.

EDITADO:

en /etc/group tu usuario también tiene que pertenecer al grupo wheel.

----------

## lunita

Hola buenas,

Sólo comentario, parece que el proyecto Slim ha sido abandonado. Un posible sustituto es LightDM

Un saludo!

----------

## quilosaq

 *CRC-_- wrote:*   

> cuando introduzco el nombre y la contraseña no hace nada se queda en la misma pantalla pidiendo otra vez el login del usuario

 Quizá no falla slim sino i3. Comprueba los log de slim en /var/log/slim.log.

----------

## colo-des

Hace unos días me paso lo mismo, estoy en ~amd64, usando openbox con slim y openrc.

El problema lo genera la última versión de dbus-1.16.10, lo solucione simplemente enmascarando esta última versión.

# nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask

=sys-app/dbus-1.16.10

# emerge -auv1 sys-app/dbus

# rc-service xdm restart

Saludos y si puedes reporta si te anduvo el tip.

----------

